# Eu lírico



## Brazilian Angel

Alguem poderia me informar como dizer "eu lirico" em ingles? Grata.


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

"my lyric self" (?) hah I really don't believe English has a term equivalent to "eu lírico" .. is it a book or just a type of poetry?  I can't remember


----------



## Leandro

Eu usaria como "lyric self" mesmo.

Tem até um livro que foi anunciado pela University of Minnesota Press, ele se chama 
_Assembling the Lyric Self: Authorship from Troubadour Song to Italian Poetry Book,_ Olivia Holmes.


----------



## Brazilian Angel

Thanks! Eu busquei em varios sites e nao consegui encontrar o equivalente, assim que voces me ajudaram muito!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vinny Ribeiro said:


> "my lyric self" (?) hah I really don't believe English has a term equivalent to "eu lírico" .. is it a book or just a type of poetry? I can't remember


Não é livro nem tipo de poesia. É o autor que, narrando em primeira pessoa, exprime sentimentos, vivências ou idéias que não correspondem necessariamente ao que ele sente, vive ou pensa. Pense nos famosos versos de Fernando Pessoa: "O poeta é um fingidor. / Finge tão completamente / Que chega a fingir que é dor / A dor que deveras sente."


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Thanks for clarifying it to me, Dom. I should feel ashamed for not being familiar with that.


----------



## Vanda

Ahem! Como professora de literatura tenho a obrigação de puxar "certas orelhas" de estudantes brasileiros que não conhecem termos que deveriam conhecer, viu Vinny?   Dê uma olhadinha aqui.


----------



## Brazilian Angel

Bom, acredito que agora ja sabem do que estou falando...estou traduzindo o conteudo programatico do meu curso de Letras e sofrendo para encontrar expressoes literarias ou relacionadas a linguistica. Alguma sugestao de website?


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Brazilian Angel.
Aqui vai uma sugestão: literary terms


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu sei que a discussão é antiga, mas como essa expressão ainda não entrou para o dicionário do WordReference, achei que valia a pena registrar que _eu lírico_ em inglês é _speaker_. Não sei de onde vocês tiraram essa história de _lyric self_ - que talvez até exista, sei lá -, mas pelo menos nos livros de teoria literária que eu li até hoje e em todas as aulas de literatura que eu assisti, o termo que sempre se usou foi _speaker_.


----------



## marta12

Não sei o que quer dizer "eu lírico". 
Alguém pode explicar-me, se faz favor?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

É a voz que fala na poesia. É um erro comum, inclusive, confundir o eu-lírico com o autor.


----------



## marta12

Ah! obrigado Ariel.


----------



## cognatus

Marta, agora fiquei curioso, como é esse termo em Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, dizemos _sujeito poético/lírico_ ou mesmo _"eu" poético/lírico_, penso eu (eu digo _sujeito poético_).


Edit: Em inglês, deve ser _the speaker/the poetic speaker__._


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Acho que nas escolas brasileiras a expressão mais difundida é _eu lírico_ mesmo. Já no meio acadêmico, tenho a impressão de que o mais comum é dizer simplesmente _sujeito_.

_... neste poema, o *sujeito *compara a sua vida, ou a sua pessoa, ao mar__ ..._


----------



## Vanda

Na área de literatura usamos  eu-lírico e ainda o eu-poético.


----------

